# My man cave



## Tuscan8 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi 

Just thought I would post some pictures of my new lathe. I know combination machines are frowned upon but space limitations and all that. I got it from Amadeal and was very impressed with the service. The machine did need some work and setting up though. The DRO is a massive bonus, couldn't do without one now ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 11, 2012)

> I know combination machines are frowned upon



frowned upon no. first choice in most cases again no. IMHO we here at HMEM do not put down anyone's choice of machine. and do not judge or put anyone down for the machines they own or the choices that are made. 
Looks like a nice little shop and looking forward to projects.
Tin


----------



## cfellows (Oct 11, 2012)

Tin said it perfectly.  Many folks would rather have separate machines, but if you are aware of the short-comings and decide you can work with them, it may not be the first choice, but it's way ahead of whatever is in second place!

Chuck


----------



## terrywerm (Oct 12, 2012)

Like the others said, it may not be the first choice for some, but where space comes at a premium, 3 in 1s definitely fill the need.

Oh, and a working machine in your possesion is far better than no machine at all!!


----------



## lathe nut (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice, real nice, I just got one it the Smithy 1220XL, been just getting used to playing, they are neat and don't take up much room, yours is a lot nicer, love that DRO, someday, Lathe Nut


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 12, 2012)

A beautiful looking machine. Certainly nothing to " frown upon"


----------



## Tuscan8 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. Its a Chinese machine and as I said after some attention it is very accurate ( probable down to the DRO ). I need to get an alarm clock in there with me as I seem to be short on sleep as time does seem to vanish when I get in there ;D


----------



## Mosey (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, don't put down anyone's machines here. Look at all those crummy engines Rudy made with his 9" manual South Bend.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2012)

welcome to the forum . showing photos of your shop is a great start. If you please post an intro in the welcome section tell us a bit about yourself and your interests in model engines. 
that way we can give you a proper welcome .
Tin


----------



## Propforward (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a very nice workspace. Looks like that machine is set up very well indeed.


----------



## vcutajar (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi tuscan8

Congrats on your new toy.

I also own a 3-in-1 machine although a bit older.  It has served me well.  As you start playing with your machine you will realise some of the drawbacks of these combination machines and you will learn to work around these drawbacks to reach your final result.

A couple of years ago I got myself an X3 mill and the mill portion of my 3-in-1 has rarely been used since.  I still use the lathe portion of the machine regularly.  Even if I had to buy a new larger capacity lathe I will still keep my trusty combination machine.

Vince


----------



## stew (Oct 17, 2012)

HI,
First of all WelcomewEc1 To The Forum. I don't see why Combination Machines are frowned upon, there is nothing wrong with them. The Combo Machine that You have is actually a Nice looking Machine. I would have liked to see some better Pics of it, for some reason I can't enlarge Your Pics. The DRO's are definately a useful Aid, I have one on My Metal Lathe.
All The Best Stew.


----------



## gus (Oct 17, 2012)

No Worry! Mate .You made a wise choice to get started. I bought a Japanese Sakai Combo with Mill attached.

A combo has its advantage over regular lathe.

Welcome.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Stew

Some more Pics attached 

Steve


----------



## wolframore (Oct 29, 2012)

I too have a 3 in 1.  I like the milling piece on yours better.  Having said that this is my first machine that I'm learning on I love being able to make thing!  Mine is a Knuth DBF400 similar to a Smithy Granite.  Please ignore the mess!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Wolframore,
You have a much bigger machine than mine. Am thinking of buying a Band Saw to cut bar stocks. At the age of 69,manual hacksaw saps me.
With awning over my head and open sided,some rain water gets in on a rough day. Put up wall with window would help but machineshop gets stuffy.Working time is 9---12 noon and 4pm---6pm.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Gus 

The view from your workshop looks better than min though. I have a roller shutter or a brick wall to look at 

Steve


----------



## stew (Nov 8, 2012)

HI Tuscan8,
Thanks for the Close Up Picks, the Machine looks Good. Did the Machine come with the Leadscrew Guard already fitted or did You put it on later?.
All The Best Stew


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Tuscan8

Frowned upon definitely no.

Serious machine envy definitely Yes ! it's gorgeous wish I had one.

Gus, nice to see a pic of your shop, I guess freezing your bits off in the workshop 'aint a problem in Singapore unlike us Brits and the view is indeed lovely.

Regards Mark


----------



## Tuscan8 (Nov 8, 2012)

stew said:


> HI Tuscan8,
> Thanks for the Close Up Picks, the Machine looks Good. Did the Machine come with the Leadscrew Guard already fitted or did You put it on later?.
> All The Best Stew


 
Hi Stew

The guards came fitted. I see you are in the UK, might be worth giving Amadeal a call as they do all the spares for the machines and may be able to supply some to you.

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## wolframore (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Gus you have some cool tools there... wish I had a drill press! and would love to have a nice view!


----------



## chatinggirl1983 (Jan 14, 2013)

&#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#19981;&#38169;&#65281;&#26159;&#21738;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#65311;


----------



## gus (Jan 14, 2013)

chatinggirl1983 said:


> &#30475;&#36215;&#26469;&#19981;&#38169;&#65281;&#26159;&#21738;&#20010;&#22269;&#23478;&#29983;&#20135;&#30340;&#65311;



The drill press came from China 2001.Cost me S$120 or Rmb 600.
The lathe and mill came from Japan.Deep down,may be made in China and shipped from Tokyo.


&#20320; &#22909;&#12290; &#25105;&#30340; &#27721;&#23383; &#19981;&#22823; &#22909;&#12290;&#25105; &#25140; &#21335;&#20140; &#22909;&#20037;&#12290;

My Lucky day. Apple Hanyu Pinyin user friendly. Where about in China you reside.

&#37011; &#30707; &#25104;&#12290;


----------



## gus (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Guys.

Gus wrote some chinese.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Feb 2, 2013)

So it didn't take long to get fed up with changing from mill to lathe set ups so I went and got the compound table. It was only £200, but the new shed to store the cables and auto gate parts for work was £600, so note exactly the bargain I told the good lady wife it would be :-/ Now all I have to do is figure out how to use the rotary table


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2013)

Tuscan8 said:


> So it didn't take long to get fed up with changing from mill to lathe set ups so I went and got the compound table. It was only £200, but the new shed to store the cables and auto gate parts for work was £600, so note exactly the bargain I told the good lady wife it would be :-/ Now all I have to do is figure out how to use the rotary table




Hi Tuscan,

200 Pounds for the compund table n RTable.Thats a good buy.

Here in Singapore,just the RT would costS$400 for a Japanese RT and $300 for a Chinese or Indian RT. So I made my own RT for S$50 for the worm n wheel and use cut-off Aluminium bars.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was just for the compound table. I had just centred the rotary so didn't want to take it of for a picture. Still it doesn't half make life easier with it of the lathe.


----------



## rodw (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like a really nice setup. I started with a smithy 1220 lookalike like wolframore and I think it was a great option for getting started. After about 3 years, I have just traded up to a bigger lathe and a Seig X3 mill in the last couple of weeks. It kinda came about because I started to enjoy stuffing about with my machine but did not think it was the right platform to add a DRO to. Yours looks a bit better than my starter and being able to separate the mill gave you a great upgrade path.


----------



## wolframore (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow that's cool... transformed into two machines.  Yep... mine's a starter... never machined before in my life.  I'm liking the lathe on my 3 in 1.  I think a dedicated Mill would definitely be useful.  It's not just the set up... the size constraint is quite limiting.


----------



## Woodster (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice set-up Tuscan8. I'm just up the road from you in Hemel. No machine tools yet, got to get a job 1st :-( ,but when i'm up and running we could maybe do a UK team build or go halves on some barstock to save costs.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Woodster 


Yes you are close, hope the job search goes well what are you looking for ? Defiantly a plan with the materials, can't believe the cost of it. Try Metals4u and not the model suppliers as its much cheaper when you get started.

Steve


----------

